# is there a way to turn off the flash in manual? (SLT-A77V)?



## MonkMayfair1937 (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm a noob at manual photography, but playing around with a light ring, I got less terrible results than previously (before it was always fuzzy), but it's too bright.  It's not letting me turn off the flash, which is really insane.  Shouldn't manual mean that I have more control, not less?

I'm waiting for a new, more proper lens to arrive.  I was fooling around with settings and trying to acclimate to manual settings.


----------

